
Ask HN: What are best tech blogs to read - vikas0380
what are best tech blogs to read? What are your&#x27;s personal favourite,please share with others.
======
DLion
This: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
gigatexal
I'll start with:
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

------
acemarke
A couple months ago I wrote a list of high-quality React-related blogs that I
subscribe to:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_yo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/5t8loz/what_are_your_top_reactreact_native_blogs_that/)
.

~~~
vikas0380
Waiting for such a response

------
foundersgrid
I curate great tech news from a wide range of sources on my daily newsletter
(FoundersGrid.com) which is a great way to discover new blogs.

